# FS: Wildtype Juvenile Axolotls (last chance before they go to a retailer)



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

***10/05/2012: Hey folks! I will be selling most of my Juveniles to a local pet shop (for pretty much the same price as listed here) soon. This is your last chance to pick up these adorable pets at a great price before they go to a retailer*.

***09/29/2012: A few more pics -- they're much bigger now!*


































***09/26/2012: All Leucistics sold! If you'd really like a leucistic, I might be convinced to part with one from my personal collection if you're a pleasant person.  Only 4 Wildtypes left.
*
***09/12/2012: One more Wildtype sold and one Leucistic sold. Only 4 WTs and 2 Leucustics left! Get them quick before they're gone! 
*
***09/10/2012: 2 more Wildtypes on hold -- only 5 available for adoption! Most of them are now off microworms and are eating small Axolotl pellets. They've grown a lot since the last post -- most are 2 inches or more now with the smaller ones at about 1.5 inches.*

***09/04/2012: Sold 4 Wildtype Axolotls -- only 7 left!

**08/30/2012: Oh, I forgot to mention that I would consider trades for CRS or any other non-cherry dwarf shrimps. Would also consider exotic plecos.
*

Hi everyone!

My Axolotls have bred about 1.5 months ago and now I'm looking to find homes for the growing offspring. I've got about 7 Wildtype and 2-3 (very limited!!!) Leucistic Axos for sale.

They're still quite young and only averaging about 1.5 inches -- smallest is around 1 inch while the largest is about 2 inches. They've been eating live microworms like there's no tomorrow. I treat them to Hikari Micro Wafers occasionally when I'm running out the door for work and don't want to spend the extra 5 minutes harvesting microworms.

This means that they are already happily eating Micro Wafers if you find the thought of having boxes of worm cultures in your bathroom floor unpleasant. I don't blame you, though.. they're pretty nasty.

I haven't had a death in this tank in over a month so I'm guessing they're all doing pretty well!
*
Wildtypes: $30/ea
Leucistic: $45/ea*

Adopt them now and you'll get to watch them while they're at their cutest.

Pickup only near Rupert and Broadway in Vancouver.

Pics below! Scroll to the end for a pic of the Moms and dad. (Both females laid eggs!)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

so cool i want some, i just have to figure out how to get them......
any one heading to the island that wants to do me a solid I will pay something lemme know


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

lol I was wondering how to interpret "Outer Space" in your profile location.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

oh im out there lmao

i live near lk cowichan , which is in the middle of nowhere , like 45 min to the nearest decent lfs


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Wowza, those are some fat parents


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats what i was thinking how does something that looks so damn cute , turn into that lmao, there well fed to say the least , no denying healthy haha.. good work.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

You can always harbour air them to Victoria For about $15-20 bucks....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its more like 40-60$, but yeah im trying to figure it out ..I will keep you posted kamakazee, I may just have a solution depending on the whens and wheres ... 


tang daddy said:


> You can always harbour air them to Victoria For about $15-20 bucks....


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

You, sir, are one determined individual. I tip my hat to you!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hahaha there cute darn it, how can you look at that face and not want one


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

How big do they get full grown


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

coppercloud said:


> How big do they get full grown


Apparently, they can get 7-14 inches long when full grown. The three adult Axolotls in the picture are only about 8 inches long and seemed to have stopped growing.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

So cool probably get to big to go with angels rummy nose tetra and rams


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

they need cold water , even colder than room temp is prefered though but any higher it isnt good for them,


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

That's right, Mac.

My suggestion would be for anyone unfamiliar with Axolotl care to read up on them here:

Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander

The most comprehensive site dedicated to Axolotl care on the net, in my humble opinion (short of scouring reptile/amphibian forums)


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

updated numbers


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Updated numbers and description!


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Updated numbers. Only a few left!


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Bumpity bump! I'm also willing to consider trades for:
- interesting shrimp (CRS or others, but nor RCS)
- Exotic plecos


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

bump and update!

No more leucistics and only 4 wildtypes left!


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Bump and update with photos!


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey folks, quick update. I will be selling these guys to a local pet shop at bulk for pretty much the same prices as listed here. This is your last chance to pick some up from me before they go to retail outlets.


----------

